# Detailingworld™ Review of ‘TAC Systems Advanced Wheel Cleaner’



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Detailingworld™ Review of 'TAC Systems Advanced Wheel Cleaner'*










http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/tac-systems-advanced-wheel-cleaner-1-litre-non-acidic.html

First to put a Big thanks out to Imran at Savers Choice (http://www.saverschoiceuk.com) for sending out the 'TAC Systems Advanced Wheel Cleaner' for review

*Introduction:*

Tac Systems have been around for a while and I've used a fair few of their products over the last couple of years, although most of them have been the coatings which there so well known for, they've now broadened their horizons with a whole batch of new products one of which is the new wheel cleaner. As I'v always been impressed with the Tac Systems gear I was looking forward to getting stuck in.

*They say : *

TAC Systems Advanced Wheel Cleaner 1 Litre - Non Acidic, pH Neutral.
TAC Systems wheel cleaner is a highly Effective Cleaner For Wheels. It is suitable for all types of wheels including chrome. TAC System Wheel Cleaner will restore the gloss and colour of wheels and is perfect for cleaning contaminants, brake dust, iron powder and other dirt. This is one of the best performing and more effective wheel cleaners we have tried. Contains a pleasant fruit fragrance, for added enjoyment when washing your cars (although this is debatable!)

The dilution ratio is 1:1 which makes it even more cost effective as 1 Litre is effectively 2 Litres!

*The Product:*

The 'TAC Systems wheel cleaner' arrived very well packaged with no leaking from the 1litre clear plastic bottle. The label adorning the bottle is very minimal with just the product name on the front and directions on the side, the rest is transparent allowing you to see the clear liquid contained inside. Now this doesn't smell horrendous, but please don't do as I did and take a big whiff from the open bottle, man that made my eyes water 

*The Method:*

To start 500ml was placed into a spray bottle with a foaming head, after years of using these spray heads with all my wheel cleaners I'm still on the fence as to wether foaming any of these types of product makes any difference whatsoever (Probably not) (Yes i know thats not the foaming spray head in picture :thumb.










After taking the photo I then realised the spray bottle was intact only 800ml not 1litre so 100ml was poured back into the bottle before been topped up with tap water.

All of the wheels on the 1 series where wearing protection that had been applied on 2 weeks earlier. The protection was not a semi permanent type but has been known to last several months on my own car.



To get started All four wheels were liberally sprayed with the 1:1 mixture ensuring the cleaner got into every possible gap that any grime or brake dust could get into. So the first surprise of the day was to see the cleaner fizzing away on the areas that were covered in brake dust, especially around the outside of the callipers.









_'I didn't think they were that dirty'_ 

It's been a long time since I've used a 'Strong' wheel cleaner as my wheels are nearly always wearing some form of protection so it's just been a case of a bucket and shampoo to get the job done.

After leaving for a couple of minutes to get to work, the front offside was attacked with the jet wash without any agitation at all, this is something I would never normally do but figured it would be the best way to see just how much cleaning power this Tac Systems wheel cleaner has, you can see in the shots after a couple of minutes dwelling it has Plenty!










After rinsing the first wheel is was pretty obvious that the protection (so carefully applied by myself just 2 weeks ago) was a thing of the past, this stuff had really cleaned the wheel up taking no prisoners.










The outside of the rim was left with no grime or brake dust at all and the inside rim was only left wearing dirt where I couldn't get the power washer in to give it some welly, very impressive.
Now I would say for a lot of people it would be possible live with the results of the cleaner just been applied and rinsed, but this is Detailing world  Time to find the brushes.

The remaining wheels were scrubbed using a variety of wheel brushes to ensure no dirt was remaining leaving sparkling silver alloys, without any protection whatsoever ;( oh well.




























After using the product as instructed at 1:1 it's pretty apparent that you could easily dilute it further, at 1:1 this is a strong cleaner, certainly one of the strongest I've used for a long time.









Cleaned and Dried

*Price:*
The TAC Systems Advanced Wheel Cleaner is priced at £15.95 and can be purchased here :

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/tac-systems-advanced-wheel-cleaner-1-litre-non-acidic.html

*Would I Use It Again :*

Oh yes, TAC Systems Advanced Wheel Cleaner is a product type that seems to be getting rarer as most 'cleaners' are now paint, clear coat and coating safe so it's refreshing to see a wheel cleaner designed to clean your wheels and clean them very well without ponsing around any wheel protection you might have applied.
I wouldn't be using a cleaner of this strength (recommended dilution ratio of 1:1) on a regular basis, as I said earlier I always wear some form of protection on my rims, but for the big details and winter preps it's amazing.

*Conclusion :*

So at £15.95 for what is effectively at least two litres of heavy duty wheel cleaning it's priced well, we've all seen much cheaper options out there, but I've not tried any products that carry this type of cleaning power that you're still able dilute. So not one for regular washes unless diluted further than 1:1 but everyone needs a cleaner of this strength in their detailing bag for those extra special dirty jobs.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great review Fozzy and the cleaning power looks brilliant but I am a little confused. If this is PH neutral your wheel protection should have been fine no?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Little update from Imran at in2detailing. Answered my question very quickly  

"Hi,

Cant post on the thread so thought I would PM
The TAC Wheel Cleaner is NOT pH Neutral
TAC advised it is 'pH safe' which i translated as pH Neutral.
It will work almost like an acidic wheel cleaner in cleaning power but it is totally safe for chrome and polished wheels (which acidic wheels are often not safe for). 
At higher dilutions it will be OK to use on Quartz Magic (should not strip it) but if your wheels are coated, better to use either a pH Neutral wheel cleaner or just a shampoo/all purpose cleaner to clean them."


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Great review Fozzy and the cleaning power looks brilliant but I am a little confused. If this is PH neutral your wheel protection should have been fine no?


It sure should have matey, I'll double check with Imran on the make up of it. The Fizz gave it away a little 

To fast scrub that....

As Above


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Great review, I'm after some super strong cleaner so this might tick the box!

It might be worth posting the review in the in2detailing section so others can comment on it too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Great review, I'm after some super strong cleaner so this might tick the box!
> 
> It might be worth posting the review in the in2detailing section so others can comment on it too
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


good plan


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

So a little Update.

After the Review I was contacted by Imran as it had been pointed out to him that the wheel cleaner would also remove any contamination while doing its thorough cleaning thing.
The front wheel was cleaned again using the Tac Systems wheel cleaner then treated to a coating of a well known iron remover.






It's been around 12months since the wheels were fully fettled so I was expecting quite a bit of fallout to come through but as you can see in the video the Tac Sytems Wheel Cleaner really seems to have done a great job of removing the fallout, especially on the face of the wheel.
Only the inside rim showed signs of fallout been present and even then for a twelve month build up it was minimal to say it had been treated to nothing but a wheel cleaner









So a super strong wheel cleaner and a pretty effective fallout remover in one.

I thought it was good before but now it's a must have product for the kitbag. :thumb:


----------

